

Add twitter to your static blog without slowing loading times - corin_
http://www.corincole.com/category_technical/adding-twitter-to-static-jekyll-site-without-javascript.html

======
sjs382
I think that polling twitter and automatically generating the static site
every time theres a new tweet makes a lot more sense.

~~~
corin_
In what way?

The only difference is that I update the static code without checking if there
is a new tweet - it doesn't exactly take a huge toll on the server to update
that code in two files every half hour, it also means that if a tweet gets
deleted from your timeline on twitter, that deletion will be reflected on your
site.

~~~
sjs382
Well, it depends on your motivation for going static, I guess. One of my
motivations is to reduce load times and loading page elements via javascript
is a step in the wrong direction there.

Just thought of something only tangentially related, though: wouldn't it be
cool if the tweets on your blog were _completely_ static? Like, if they never
updated. It would be a great way to show a snapshot of what was happening when
you wrote the post and the discussions that may have led to it.

~~~
corin_
You do realise that my code does regenerate the static site, i.e. fastest
possible loading times?

As to "tweets when I wrote this post" - think for the most part they'd be
fairly unrelated and therefore pointless but... would be very doable, either
in bash again, or by editing the static site generator's code (in my case:
ruby)

